
UN says US must stop separating migrant children from parents - pera
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/jun/05/un-says-us-must-stop-separating-migrant-children-from-parents
======
ardent_uno
>"The spokeswoman Ravina Shamdasani said the policy had “led to people caught
entering the country irregularly being subjected to criminal prosecution and
having their children – including extremely young children – taken away from
them as a result”."

"Irregularly"...

The contortions which some go through in order to avoid using the word
"illegal" are amusing.

By not describing the migrants as illegal, we minimize the damage done to rule
of law by tolerating them. I recognize they are in plight, but they are
fleeing nations where rule of law has broken down. We should do everything we
can to avoid that path.

